# Delete



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Delete....


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Is this some sort of avant-garde thread or is it so obvious I can't see it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Delete....


Your wish is my command.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fare thee well.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Update....


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Delete....



Shift cells up?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

[.............]kqoct


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Control Alt?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> *Carol* Alt


And her cousin Cheryl Delete?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*And I thought I was a loonie*


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Esc..........................F1


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Prt Scr ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

rm -rf / ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wheeman said:


> rm -rf / ...


??? - you got me here.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

./thisthread.pl > /dev/null


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

MAC guy here has nothing witty to add


----------

